# K9 Var Shot but survives. (Spokane, WA PD)



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I think there was a post a few months ago about this guy being retired. His replacement didn't work out so he ws back working the street for 3 days and was shot on Tuesday. Thank GAWD he survived and is now at home. He is now PERMINENTLY retired. The shooter was shot and killed.

Story. 

K9 Var:


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hmmm has he made some appearances on Cops? Name/location seems familiar. I am glad he is going to be OK and he deserves to retire with honors!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Fantabulous news! 

I just read this article:
http://www.kxly920.com/Global/story.asp?S=10043376 

There are more articles if you Google it.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

What a boy you are Var!!!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Ruq,

Not that I know of, but there is a post a little ways down about him retireing. Maybe you saw that?


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i remember the story about him makeing one last "bust" or whatever they called it on the day he was supposed to retire. this is a great story, what a tuff dog.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=942962&page=2#Post942962

i wonder what happened with his replacement...??


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm so glad he is OK. Thanks for posting this. They deserve so much credit for what they do!


----------

